
Ask HN: Why doesn't hackernews have an AAAA record? - w8rbt
I&#x27;m trying to go IPv6 only and use some tech websites that I visit frequently. Many sites work, but many do not. Hacker News has no AAAA record. Why not? Can we get one added?
======
w8rbt
github.com and slack.com don't have AAAA records either.

